# Preparing fresh garlic



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wanted to start feeding my fish fresh garlic to try and prevent any possible parasite outbreaks, but my fish don't seem to like the way I am doing it. I peeled the clove, de-skinned it, chopped into pretty small pieces and fed to them but they won't touch it?

I know some of you have posted you fed your fish fresh garlic and they loved it...did you do anything different than what I did?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What I do is use a garlic press and then soak my bloodworms or brineshrimp in it over night then drain and feed.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess that would stay the vampires too!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

when I use I will use a food processor and mix baby spinach, shrimp(with shell and head on), clam juice and fish, mix to a paste and use Knox gelatin to harden and my fish love it. I do a big batch and freeze it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've found my fish don't particularly care for garlic unless I don't feed them for a few days, or if there are more fish in the tank (example - my lone male guppy in my 3G can't be bothered, while my school of 10 bloodfin tetras in my 29G hoover the stuff).


----------

